# Venison back strap



## Winterrider (Sep 13, 2019)

Figured season getting close, better clean things out. Found this, yum..so got prepped.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 All seasoned up 
	

		
			
		

		
	






As long as smoker was going to be operating, may as well do some bird drums for tomorrow.





Straps done to 133°        Drums to 168°









Got to have some tator wedges with SPOG





Sliced up                     Plated, chow time


----------



## chew2475 (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks great.  Thats the temp I take my roasts and straps to as well and let sit of 10min or so.  Have a few roasts to use up myself before season starts here on 9/15.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice and yum.  Backstrap is my favorite.
The right side appears to be more than backstrap.  Shoulder or haunch?

I was cleaning the freezer yesterday and noticed I still have a backstrap and haunch.  Plan to make dried venison out of the haunch.

Feather flicker season starts tomorrow on my side of the river.
I'm not a bow hunter, but one of my boss's and a co-worker is (compound) bow and another co-worker is a crossbow hunter.
I'm rifle and blackpowder (unless my wife books a vacation in the middle of that season, AGAIN)


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 13, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> The right side appears to be more than backstrap. Shoulder or haunch?


It was the complete strap, cut in half for packaging purpose.
Thanks for the like...



 chopsaw
 , thanks for the like
@pc farmer ,thanks for the like


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks like a perfect cook 
 I love venison jerky , and back strap makes the best . Had a buddy that deep fried back strap.  Fantastic . I just get the most use from mine in sausage and jerky .  You nailed that , looks great .


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 13, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> It was the complete strap, cut in half for packaging purpose.
> ...


Optical confusion?



chopsaw said:


> ...
> Had a buddy that deep fried back strap.  Fantastic .
> ...


My cousin cubed up backstrap and haunch, rolled it in Shore Lunch Cajun (fish) seasoning and deep fried.  That was outstanding!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> My cousin cubed up backstrap and haunch, rolled it in Shore Lunch Cajun (fish) seasoning and deep fried. That was outstanding!


Yes sir ! . We were pheasant and quail hunting in Iowa . Cold , tired and hungry from a all day hunt . Cut up  back strap and potatoes , fried up together in a dutch oven . Cabin in the middle of no where , good buddies , good food , beer and German shorthaired pointers .


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 13, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Yes sir ! ...
> beer ...


Best flavor enhancer ever created either consumed or in the batter ...


----------



## melbournemeatmerchant (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks really nice


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 15, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Straps done to 133°        Drums to 168°


What temp did you run at?


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 15, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> What temp did you run at?


230°
Kicked it up to 280° for half hr


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 17, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Figured season getting close, better clean things out. Found this, yum..so got prepped.
> View attachment 405631
> 
> 
> ...


Yep doing the same. Season coming up.


----------

